# larry og group grow



## orangesunshine (Oct 4, 2013)

disclaimer:  it is against the rules somewhere here that seeds are not to be traded and sales are strictly prohibited---i can assure you that all those  in this group grow have followed these rules and have acquired these beans from an outside source not thru this site---on that note---here's a little road map of where we're at and where we are tying to get to:

my bff sent me a 10 larry og from cali connection via the tude---4 of 10 sprouted---1 male and 3 female--- i was not pleased with the customer service from the vendor or the producer in remedying the low germination rate and decided i would make my own beans---so here we go

i am pleased to share them with those that have them and look forward to you all showing off your skills in this thread---it would be a treat for all that visit to see and hear your methods to the madness by posting here---we are tentatively starting around 10-15-13---whatever works for you is fine

i trust everyone visiting will enjoy hearing about your set up, germ method and rate, m/f ratios, pheno variations, growth rates, conditions, and anything that you contribute to our journal  :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2013)

Yuppp   Mine fell from the Sky


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2013)

oh....and I grow in ****


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2013)

:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

what Larry you guys growing?.....And why is it a Males Name?...Just dont sound right

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2013)

That would be larry larry..... can you just hear the song? to the tune of louie louie, nevermind, i am showing my age again...


----------



## cubby (Oct 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That would be larry larry..... can you just hear the song? to the tune of louie louie, nevermind, i am showing my age again...




I was thinking the same thing.  Not the age part... just the song.......larry Larry, we gotta' go now...:fid::headbang2::guitar: reminds of the movie "Animal House".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

larry larry?

would this be F2?


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2013)

I have 4 Larry OG seedlings...2 are looking really good and 2 are lagging behind. They have been under HO T5's on a 24-0 schedule. No nutrients have been given yet. They will be getting transplanted from the solo cups to 1/2 gallon pots today or tomorrow.  

Thanks for being included in this group grow. I appreciate the chance to get another Larry OG keeper.   Some pics.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

looking good hammy---i have very high expectations that we will all find that keeper pheno---some reason i thought you were a hydro guy---thanks for checking in


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

OHhh.. would love me some of these beanz and to take part in a group grow. Is this an MP group grow or? 

I've wanted to take part in one since I started back in March


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> OHhh.. would love me some of these beanz and to take part in a group grow. Is this an MP group grow or?
> 
> I've wanted to take part in one since I started back in March



the only thing MarP has to do with this group grow is the hospitality of letting us post the grow show here---thanks for stopping by *Dr.* good things are certain to come :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, so I as well could take part?


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> looking good hammy---i have very high expectations that we will all find that keeper pheno---some reason i thought you were a hydro guy---thanks for checking in




No I am still in soil. Neutral mix and GH 3 part for nutrients.  I might run a couple in single DWC containers early next year.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Oh, so I as well could take part?



sorry Dr.---not really---although imo it would be a great thing if MarP would set up some sort of seed donation/exchange service to help pay its bills---he has not yet got there---pretty sure the rules are pretty clear on this topic


----------



## sawhse (Oct 7, 2013)

Green mojo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess I'm extremely confused... I believe I can purchase Larry OG from Attitude (I see them right now on the site) and could... have stuff going yeah? 

Like I said, I guess I'm confused hahah  No worries anyways, just wanted to be a part of a "group grow" where we all start the same strain around the same time and compare e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I guess I'm extremely confused... I believe I can purchase Larry OG from Attitude (I see them right now on the site) and could... have stuff going yeah?
> 
> Like I said, I guess I'm confused hahah  No worries anyways, just wanted to be a part of a "group grow" where we all start the same strain around the same time and compare e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g.



get em and bring em along---would love to have you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

hah, alas, I can not afford them right now (after checking funds) 

Bahhhh!  

Thanks for inviting me along tho OrangeSunshine!! :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2013)

what does the OG  stand for?.....(Outlaw Grower?)

*Dr fang*....you can find a site that gives test beans away.....But I cant tell you which one....How much does the ture want for a pack?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 8, 2013)

@4U: they want 69.99 Euro. 

Test beans???! Sounds amazing!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 9, 2013)

Due to some unforeseen circimstances in my grow I'll be droppimg my beans Directly in soil filled Solo cups tonight... Game on for me... My apologies to anyone patiently waiting to drop simultaneously on the 15th... we'll be here when you are ready


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

as a pot smoker and a grower....... I completely understand........ "unforeseen circimstances in my grow"....... as Rose says "Green Mojo"


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

i'm using Great white n Mag-Pro  for solution till they get set for the big pot, I have start a Gro Journal in the Grow Journal section,,, if U care to look

to all my tokers ,, n awesome day

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

let's give a shout out to the tude and the cali connection for resting on their laurels and sponsoring this grow  :icon_smile: :woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm waiting for beans.  If they get here by the 15th, I will be popping a few, too.  If not, I had trouble with the Larrys before.  I am hoping that I can do better this time.  I do love a good Kush!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

high hopes to post up a 100% germ rate this morning---not---70% @ day 5 in the dirt after a 24hr soak---see what happens in the next couple days before the culling begins---happy trails :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

:watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

:confused2: Post #1 beans you shared at another place, then Post 26 the tude and The Cali connection sponsoring this grow. You Cali Connection now?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Post #1 beans you shared at another place, then Post 26 the tude and The Cali connection sponsoring this grow. You Cali Connection now?




I believe he was being facetious. As in the 'tude and Cali Conn has nothing whatsoever to do with this nor are they promoting/sponsoring it....


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Post #1 beans you shared at another place, then Post 26 the tude and The Cali connection sponsoring this grow. You Cali Connection now?




sorry for the confusion bro---yes and yes with a bit of sarcasm---peeps with these beans did not receive them thru Marp as that would be against the rules---sponsored by the tude and cali connect is sarcasm cause if they had any kind of customer service than i would not have made the beans---comprende???---look forward to your input if you get any of these


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

No need to confuse ppl their enough confusion in the mj world now


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No need to confuse ppl their enough confusion in the mj world now




i didn't intend to confuse or mislead anybody---made sense to me when i posted it---this is NOT sponsored or santiond by either cali connect or the tude---just a screw you for not taking care of a customer that got a 40% germ rate on some pricey beans---"resting on their laurals"---posting the cali connect package was just trying to show that these beans are supposed to be from good stock---shall i delete those posts for an easier follow :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Just dropped three Larry seeds. They look very nice and dark and danky...

Green germination mojo everyone!


----------



## Melvan (Oct 15, 2013)

So funny. While I was doing all the transplanting today I pulled out some 1 gallons I haven't used in a while. Started peeling off the labels, the bottom one said Hamster's Larry OG, lol. That was a looooooong time ago.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

I am thinking if he can do larry's in a one gallon pot, i should be able to do larry's in a 3 gallon pot.  They are not huge plants right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought the packages was to show what seeds he used for making beans....Im all ways confused and think peeps know:giggle:...I think I remember *Hampsters  *grow on those Larrys...

mojo for the grow...still think a Males name is a curse..


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2013)

If these are anything like the ones I grew before the best advice I have is, train, train, train.  And don't be shy with the nutrients. They tend to want to grow like bean poles.  And Rose 3 gallon pots should work great.


----------



## cubby (Oct 15, 2013)

I dropped 3 Larry Larry, 3 Nurse Larry, and 3 Void (TGA).

In Rockwool, under a dome. 

BIG MOJO to All!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Cubby is doing nurse larry too.... That makes me so happy it is silly.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

what are we growing here????...a nurse named Larry?....the other one reminds me of My brother Darel...and my other brother Darel:stoned:...

yup....way to confused....or is it ...infused?t...All I know is dont give *ozzy *any (TGA):hitchair::bolt:
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...All I know is dont give *ozzy *any (TGA):hitchair::bolt:
> :bong:




Why is that?

I've heard that TGA has a tendency to hermie, but I've never grown any. These are being grown for a friend (you met him).


*RoseBud*, I had to throw some Nurse Larry in the mix, She has a reputation, and I want to see for myself.

Depending on germ rates and gender I may try to put in one more strain. I'm only growing 9 total. I'm not in a legal state, so I grow fewer, but larger plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

Cubby let's just say "I wouldn't piss in Substool's mouth to save his life" or grow any genetics that have passed thru his hands.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Cubby let's just say "I wouldn't piss in Substool's mouth to save his life" or grow any genetics that have passed thru his hands.




hope you try these when they come your way


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2013)

ozzy, i would like to hear the story of you and subcool. I never met the guy. It must be quit a story.

My seeds aren't up yet. LOL... they have been in the dirt 20 hours.


----------



## cubby (Oct 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ozzy, i would like to hear the story of you and subcool. I never met the guy. It must be quit a story.




Seconded.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2013)

I checked my mail at 1:30 yesterday--the mail box is about 1/4 mile away from the house.  Either the mail hadn't come yet or I didn't get my seeds yesterday.  However, I will check today and will be dropping some Larry OG with you all as soon as they get here.  I will be running them hydro.  I just love a good Kush and am looking forward to having some Larry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

I remember when he was begging lying and stealing genetics from ppl even before the Overgrow site days. Gave him the chance to get right with me here, but he's forgotten who and where thing came from before they hit his hands. That's all I'll post about it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2013)

Nuff said, thanks Ozzy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I remember when he was begging lying and stealing genetics from ppl even before the Overgrow site days. Gave him the chance to get right with me here, but he's forgotten who and where thing came from before they hit his hands. That's all I'll post about it.



Wasnt he over at Cannetics Ozzy,,,,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

He's going to be anywhere he can con ppl out of their money.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

Wont be me,,cause I aint got any money right now. I am a Government Contractor who has been shut outta the buildings due to,,,Freaken Moron Politicians that act like children.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

have 6 now in Paper towel..after 24 hr Drowning

Nuff said of the Subfool...Ms Jill however...:rofl:...okay..okay...lets not Dirty *Orangsuns *thread


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

how do y'all make those HTTP:// ,, im not a computer wiz ,,but would like to learn

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 17, 2013)

I sure wish I had some larry og!  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Wont be me,,cause I aint got any money right now. I am a Government Contractor who has been shut outta the buildings due to,,,Freaken Moron Politicians that act like children.



That was so stupid!  I am glad you can go back to work today?  Good luck WH.

Lovb, what is your question? we wanna help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Rosebud,,but it takes awhile for Contractors to get the OK to go back to work. Bastages.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2013)

I got my Larry OG yesterday and last evening put 6 into rapid rooters.  I will be running these hydro.  Anybody else running hydro?

Weedhopper, you don't have to be a gov't contractor to not have money--plenty of us regular folks without money, too.  Hang in there, you should be back at work soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I got my Larry OG yesterday and last evening put 6 into rapid rooters.  I will be running these hydro.  Anybody else running hydro?
> 
> Weedhopper, you don't have to be a gov't contractor to not have money--plenty of us regular folks without money, too.  Hang in there, you should be back at work soon.



Yeah I know THG,Did it for years. I have owned my own Small Business for over 20 years. Construction is Feast or Famine,,has been forever.


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I got my Larry OG yesterday and last evening put 6 into rapid rooters.  I will be running these hydro.  Anybody else running hydro?




I'm running hydro. I got one of HTG's big boy bucket system...what a piece of crap. The only part of the system Im using is the 55 gallon barrel for a Res. The rest I'm remodelling, reconfiguring, and repurposing......in other words I'm mickey mousing the heck out of it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm running hydro. I got one of HTG's big boy bucket system...what a piece of crap. The only part of the system Im using is the 55 gallon barrel for a Res. The rest I'm remodelling, reconfiguring, and repurposing......in other words I'm mickey mousing the heck out of it.



good to see thg got her mail---looking forward to the hydro peeps  


*cubby* the best systems are custom---i bet you rock it


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

$U2smoke sent me n answer ,,,, just tryin to get a HHTP so I can have everyone see my Grow

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2013)

I seen your grow link in your sinature in the BHC....not sure why it isnt in here..

only 1 of 6 sprouted:cry:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I seen your grow link in your sinature in the BHC....not sure why it isnt in here..
> 
> only 1 of 6 sprouted:cry:




1 of 6---that sux---although you are only 3 days in and should be fine in a couple more days---i got 27 out of 30---are you keeping them warm enough thru the night---it's been getting cold enough here to fire the heater in the house---tell us more about your set-up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

what is  Larry Og,  is it a plant ??


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> what is  Larry Og,  is it a plant ??
> 
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:




Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds  This is another project of mine to  bring the Famed Larry cut to the worlds stage. I once again used my  trusty SFV OGK F3 male to pollinate the Larry clone, yields will be  fantastic with solid lemon fuely stinky sticky buds... Solid grower and a  solid representation of Larry Og kush.. Flowering time is 8 weeks.   

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-larry-og-kush-seeds/prod_233.html


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2013)

Will try and post some current pics tonight. Sorry for the inactivity but life has been busy kicking me in the *** lately.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

Hammy can't get off the wheel


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hammy can't get off the wheel



Feels more like I can't get the wheel off me.   Seems like every time I think I have some sort of closure with my Mom passing away I am rudely awakened. As selfish as it sounds, I think it has more to do with coming to grips with my own mortality. Not to mention the mortality of those around me who I care about. Being an Atheist I don't have the luxury of consoling myself with an afterlife in "heaven".   Sorry for the depressing rant. I gotta go shoot some pics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

Brother It's always hard as first and the little thing seem major at first but time goes on we realize they just took the next step we will all be taking.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 18, 2013)

Hang in there Hammy.  I know how you feel.  It sucks for sure...


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Brother It's always hard as first and the little  thing seem major at first but time goes on we realize they just took the  next step we will all be taking.



Thanks bro...





			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hang in there Hammy.  I know how you feel.  It sucks for sure...



Yeah it does...thanks my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2013)

Grieving is  very hard work. It will get easier. Please don't be impatient with yourself.. It sucks.  hugs hammy.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

see if it works here now


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Grieving is  very hard work. It will get easier. Please don't be impatient with yourself.. It sucks.  hugs hammy.



Thanks Rose.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2013)

Pics...

Most of these are Larry OG...the largest one to the left is Satori.
Will be transplanting to one gallon pots next weekend. Started feeding full strength nutrients today.  So far so good.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 20, 2013)

now I cansee what y'all r talking about growing in small pots n lt them grow a bid , before putting them in big potts


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> now I cansee what y'all r talking about growing in small pots n lt them grow a bid , before putting them in big potts



Yeah I go Solo cup, then 1/2 gallon pot, then 1 gallon pot for the rest of the way.


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^^2nd that. I go solo cups> 1gal> 3gal,, then if I want to go bigger 5 gal depending on how many plants and height limit. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2013)

this thread is DOOOMED..I say

DOOOMED...:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2013)

I got lift off..two of three are up..the third one got dumped. I planted another seed to replace it... Cute little babies.


----------



## cubby (Oct 21, 2013)

I've got 3 each of the lemon Larry and Nurse Larry that I can see just coming out of the rockwool plugs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 21, 2013)

:watchplant: :bong2:   keepin a I on my plants,  n they seem to b coming along nicely


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I've got 3 each of the lemon Larry and Nurse Larry that I can see just coming out of the rockwool plugs.



lemon larry???


----------



## cubby (Oct 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> lemon larry???





What was I smokin' ......that would be Larry X Larry.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought maybe you knew something I didn't...lol 

Smoke um up Cub.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2013)

DAbb Time *Cubby *


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm getting ready to pop mine, prob in the next week or so. Really looking forward to poppin' these.

Has anyone got the Tangie yet?? Sold out everywhere, except at the main office, in the 'Dam. Seriously thinkin' about going. They have Sour Tangie going too.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 21, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> this thread is DOOOMED..I say
> 
> DOOOMED...:rofl:





 Why you heckling the thread


----------



## cubby (Oct 21, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> DAbb Time *Cubby *





Break out the cooler...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Why you heckling the thread





Just saying....if the site dont find funding..(Done my Part to help)   the site will shut down...and if that happens..which its leading towards..all this will be for nothing....been down this road here befor with the crash...so  I say

DOOMED


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Break out the cooler...




Sure will buddy...Ill even put a cushion on for you

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

4U, lets hear some positive words... The site isn't dead yet...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 4U, lets hear some positive words... The site isn't dead yet...




Oh Im positive Girl...But when MarrP himself says its on the down spiral and cant rely on donations to stay running...what else is there to do but come in one day  and read..." you have requested unknown Domain"?...Maybe should move this to Ozzys new place??...I see they moving some things...but not evrything????  sorta pick and chose??? Sure hope it works out I been a member here since 2007...contributed a ton...and lost as much as Ive gained...okay time smoke my Bong

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

It's TOA's baby I'm just a helper. We want to see here stay alive

The pick and choose is me just c&p the stickies right now. There's no way I can C&P all the threads I wish like hell I could. 

4u why don't you help us out and back up threads you want to see the info kept. That's my main worry there is too much info here that will be lost if we can't come up with ways to keep MP alive.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

couple of these are going to have to work their way thru a bit of burn from the hot mix---all were topped yesterday---3 need a crutch to hold them upright---fan should toughen them up soon enough to stand on their own---overall looking pretty solid---fat fan leaves---couple short and bushy characteristics---others a bit taller and bushy characteristics---not seeing much disparity in phenos---overall and only a couple weeks young things are looking pretty good---sure to have a keeper or 2 when it all settles in---overall germination rate was less than 100%---after culling and for the time being we got 90% standing


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2013)

My germination was 100%. I thought one got knocked over and replaced it and they both came up, so i have 4. They are very cute babies.

Yours are looking lovely Orange.


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking very nice* Orange*.
I had 3 for 3 but one fell over and died. Same happened to my Nurse Larry. I dropped 2 more (of each)to replace them, and I got my T5 this morning. :woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Looking very nice* Orange*.
> I had 3 for 3 but one fell over and died. Same happened to my Nurse Larry. I dropped 2 more (of each)to replace them, and I got my T5 this morning. :woohoo:




you are going to love your t5 brother---thing i like best about mine is not only is the footprint bigger than my other hoods and you can get it up tight and personal with seedlings---it makes a great shelf to put stuff on


----------



## kaotik (Oct 25, 2013)

wow 100 posts, 900 views.. and y'all are barely standing yet.
seems this could be a rather popular thread 

good luck everyone


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 25, 2013)

OS ur babies r lookn awesome,, gotmy camera fixed so i'll have more pic's of my babies,, on my First Grow


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, I love my two T5' fixtures! 

Oh and by the way......... I have some Larry OG all!  

Not 100% sure when I'm popping some though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2013)

> Not 100% sure when I'm popping some though.



Do it Now!!!!   Do it Now!!!!


:lama:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 26, 2013)

If I pop them now, I will surely have to veg them a long.......long..... time lol  

Trust me... I want to so badly. These are some mean looking genetics!!! >=D


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good orange...I am going to go shoot some pics now and post them up. Still no signs of sex.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

I am hoping these two are ladies....very healthy and pretty dense.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

I think this one is going to be male...very lanky. I topped it this morning.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

looking good hammy---also seem they are beginning to get that shiny glossy sheen the og likes to show---what are you doing for light


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> looking good hammy---also seem they are beginning to get that shiny glossy sheen the og likes to show---what are you doing for light



Thanks...they have been under the HO T5's the whole time. soon as they show sex I will take some cuts and flip them. That will happen in the 4x4 tent under HPS.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

"soon as they show sex you will flip them"---i am not confident enough in my eye seeing sex with out flipping them 1st---please share your eye to do this


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> "soon as they show sex you will flip them"---i am not confident enough in my eye seeing sex with out flipping them 1st---please share your eye to do this




Pre-flowers....the female ones are easy to spot the male ones not so much.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice females pics Hammy:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

i see the top 3 girls and the bottom 2 likely boys---this is my 1st run of og from seed---nice to see the pre-flowers before the flip---more often than not i needed the flip to show---this is a luxury for sure---glad they are showing so soon


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i see the top 3 girls and the bottom 2 likely boys---this is my 1st run of og from seed---nice to see the pre-flowers before the flip---more often than not i needed the flip to show---this is a luxury for sure---glad they are showing so soon



Those pics I posted are just examples of what to look for. None of my plants are showing yet. I check everyday though because it should be soon. I think the one of mine is male because it's tall and lanky, which males usually are.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those pics I posted are just examples of what to look for. None of my plants are showing yet. I check everyday though because it should be soon. I think the one of mine is male because it's tall and lanky, which males usually are.



:rofl: never mind :48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :rofl: never mind :48:



Lol....been there, smoked that.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is a pic of my larry larry babies.  Not too exciting, but they were planted on 10/15.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

you have two in one cup *Rose*...or is it twins?  

*Hampster*...how old are yours?....they grow fast:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

I know 4U, That one cup got knocked over so i planted another seed and they both came up. I need to get one outta there huh.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you have two in one cup *Rose*...or is it twins?
> 
> *Hampster*...how old are yours?....they grow fast:stoned:



I believe they broke dirt on September 27th.  Still no sign of preflowers, I might tie them down and flip them anyway and then cull the males or maybe keep one to chuck some Larry OG pollen on a Satori lady and make some beans. Not sure yet. Wouldn't mind a Larry OG x Satori cross.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I know 4U, That one cup got knocked over so i planted another seed and they both came up. I need to get one outta there huh.



Same thing happened to me Rose. I dropped a cup of soil with a Satori bean in it and thought I lost the bean. Put another bean in and wound up with 2. Separated them and both are doing well.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey hammy.... Show us what you got brother...Have you got alternating nodes.....lets see your tiedown


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Hey hammy.... Show us what you got brother...Have you got alternating nodes.....lets see your tiedown



I am at work right now. When I get home tonight I will take pics. Tie down won't happen until I can get some pipe cleaners. Probably Saturday.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 30, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me Rose. I dropped a cup of soil with a Satori bean in it and thought I lost the bean. Put another bean in and wound up with 2. Separated them and both are doing well.



another guilty one here  
i think we've all done it.. and if you're reading this thinking "not me"... just wait


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Not me,,I am a God,,I never make mistakes,,while im asleep.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

I had 4 out of 6 make it.  One didn't pop and I killed on when I was putting it into the DWC.  I let them get too stretchy and broke one of the stems beyond repair.  They are still small and boring.  I'll post up pics as they get bigger.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2013)

maybe a bit boring for some but this is one of my favorites from the lot---as you might see she was topped at 2nd or 3rd set of leaves---seems to be quite the heavy feeder---this is a pretty hot soil---we got a nice healthy nute burn on a couple ofher siblings---width on the fan leafs of this plant are 2"---looking forward for good things to come---she's gonna be a beast :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking very good Orange!~


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking healthy orange. One of my Larry showed as a female. Will take cuts this weekend and flip. I also had one of my two Satori show as a lady. Gonna clone the hell out of her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2013)

*orangesun*...I see heat mats under the plants..I only clone with them...Do you let the run off flood over them?...whats the maddness here man....Yours look like mine...(Only nicer:rofl


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2013)

yes little buddy---i water my heat mats and always wonder why they are so cheaply made lol---been cooling into the 50's since planting---the mats get plugged in to keep the soil warm when i remember them---thanks for the reminder to un plug them---prolly don't even work anyway---like to think i might be keeping 1 or 2 a bit warm thru the cold winter weather brrrrrrr---let's see whatchew got

the 2 on the left w/the blue tape are the drizellas


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

when they r top or fim,,, do they grow thicker,, or faster ??


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 31, 2013)

in a way yes, each time you top of fim you increase the amount of TOPS on that particular branch, you can get anywhere from 2 to 4 tops per branch if you top/fim, so in a way yes id does grow thicker so to speak, more bush like really, your turning what would typicaly be a streight up tall tree and making it into a short bush. it doesnt make the plants grow faster just more tops.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

appreciate all the feedback


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2013)

Flipped two Larry OG's as well as my Satori. One I think is a male. We will see in a day or two. The one in the Smart Pot is a female. Took a clone from her and am doing a coke bottle clone. I have other cuts in my bubble cloner. I like to use other methods as well. Last time I did the coke bottle method all of them threw healthy roots.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> when they r top or fim,,, do they grow thicker,, or faster ??




Thicker ..Yes...Faster ...NO....makes more of a Bush not a tree.

:48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

HL nice lookin babies


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> HL nice lookin babies



Thanks Lov...appreciate the kind words.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2013)

Hammy, looking good.

This is one of those *** things.  I have 7 plants in a single DWC as I always do when they are small.  Six of these are doing great.  Yesterday one of the plants just started wilting and has died.  The others look happy as they can be?  Things like this just baffle me.  This was a Larry OG cross, not the Larry x Larry.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2013)

That is weird THG....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2013)

Your Larry cross' come from a dirt background they aren't the water type. lol one outta 7, stuff happens I guess.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay so here is the current status on the Larry OG's.

The one I thought was male that was in a 1/2 gallon pot turned out to be female. So she got transplanted to a 1 gallon pot. Experience has told me that early on in the flip they tend to yellow a bit at the new growth sites and to not do a heacy feed but rather ride it out with very light feedings. Been pinching the stems to slow any stretch and I must say, they smell wonderful.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

Maan, I love the way Larry smells in flower. So fruity but a deep rich fruity rather than flowery


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

Hamster Lewis ,, those r awesome babies U got there


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

Hemp Goddess that a fine lookn clone machine U got there:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis ,, those r awesome babies U got there



Thanks lovb...appreciate the kind words.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hammy, looking good.
> 
> This is one of those *** things.  I have 7 plants in a single DWC as I always do when they are small.  Six of these are doing great.  Yesterday one of the plants just started wilting and has died.  The others look happy as they can be?  Things like this just baffle me.  This was a Larry OG cross, not the Larry x Larry.



maybe a pathogen living in the hydroton? you wash and reuse your hydroton right?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

looking fantastic hammy---thanks for the update

sorry to hear about your problem thg---wish i could be of some help---i do think hammy seems to be on the right track with some sort of imbalance on those particular sites

just tossed mine in for sexing---looking for a bit of stretch for cloning purposes---still no alternating nodes---but i'll settle for some pre-flowers 

how bout all you all others running these :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2013)

I only lost 1 and they are all in the same container with the same nutes and plenty of bubbles everywhere.  I really doubt it could be an imbalance as the others would surely have been affected.   I would also think the same if the hydrotron was somehow bad.  It will be one more mystery.

Looking good Hammy.

Lovbn, I have several of these.  I start in smaller containers and then put them into larger ones or their own as they get larger.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 13, 2013)

i love a good mystery :48:

i don't mean to be a pain, but did you happen to take it out and inspect the roots? i always find anomalies like this very interesting


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

i'm planning on gettin to makin my own water farm setup,, i beleive thats what it called,, wherer as the nutrients r in the bottom of a 5 gal bucket , with the plants in the top with the clay balls, n a tube conected to a air pump to deleiver the nutrient to the plants on a continued feeding.  i' love working with plants,  n all kinds of way to feed plants, n what them grow


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I really doubt it could be an imbalance as the others would surely have been affected.   I would also think the same if the hydrotron was somehow bad.




that's what i meant---an inbalance of sort in the hydrotron for the plants affected---idk---just a guessing game---mojo for 100% germ rates in the future :icon_smile:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 14, 2013)

apparently that plant chose to take the blue pill instead of the red pill... HAHAHA!!! lol sorry couldnt help myself, those mysteries are always annoying. kinda like my budda purple kush runt, its doing really really wonkey things. defently the red headed step child of the bunch lol... good luck with the rest of the grow everyone


----------



## cubby (Nov 14, 2013)

It looks like it's Larry x Larry V2 for me. 

The circuit that my fan is plugged into was tripped (roofers air compressor) and I didn't know, they didn't say anything, just un-plugged my Christmas lights and plugged in there. 
The fan turned off, the temp shot up to 124*, and my plants all burned to death... 

T5's do put out some heat! 

So I'll be running to catch you guys...........


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh crap Cubby, that is so horrible. Do you have more seeds to start?  Those roofers are dead men walking.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow Cubby, what A Holes...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is my Larry babies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> It looks like it's Larry x Larry V2 for me.
> 
> The circuit that my fan is plugged into was tripped (roofers air compressor) and I didn't know, they didn't say anything, just un-plugged my Christmas lights and plugged in there.
> The fan turned off, the temp shot up to 124*, and my plants all burned to death...
> ...



Oh cubby, that is just horrible.  At least you have plenty of seeds to go again.  It is hard to describe the dismay when you check on your plants and a disaster has happened where you lose them all.

Rosebud, they are looking great.  

Mebeafarmer--LOL, I knew there was a reason I have neither one of those things in my life


----------



## cubby (Nov 14, 2013)

Thankfully I still have 7 Larry x Larry, they're in paper towel now as well as some Nurse Larry. 
The last 2 weeks has been hell. Between the window guys, roofers, and a killer cold/sinus infection, all I needed was a garden tragedy.

That T5 gets HOT!!! 124*!!! Had those seedlings been older I may have smelled them.

Oh well, whatchagonnado? 

Laugh, and the world laughs with you,
Cry, and you get a wet face.

Back to it...:farm: :farm: :farm:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2013)

That seems like when I have garden tragedies--when everything else is also going to ****.  Glad that this was not all you had going.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 14, 2013)

Murphy's law just loves kicking us grower


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2013)

So here we are....at the gettin sexy phase. :hubba: 

I have been super cropping the crap out of them and heavy lst and they still are going nuts stretch wise. I don't care...I am going to be aggressive. 

Pics:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

toke on my brothers:joint:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2013)

Green Mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for showing us your aggressive tendency's Hammy. I like to see how you do that lst. I haven't done that before.  Thank you.


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks for showing us your aggressive tendency's Hammy. I like to see how you do that lst. I haven't done that before.  Thank you.




Thanks Rose. I am bending the hell out of them. As well as pinching as many stems as I can. The pipe cleaners make it easy to adjust them as time goes on. Safety pins in the Smart Pots has worked out well.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

HL u mentioned Smart Pots ,, what r they ???


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Looking really green Hamster cant wait to see some bud on them stems!

Does anyone know where I can get some good Larry OG? I've heard so much about it I think I wanna try it after my NL.

How much longer you plan on going before you flip them?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I know there are several peeps here that are doing this grow, but I am only seeing pics from Hammy. Great pics by the way man  But I am excited to see others. Since I am shut down for now, I have to "grow" vicariously through you guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, I did post one.  They are growing (and not really stretching much yet) nicely.  It is going to be another day in the house today (got 5" of snow night before last), so I will snap some pics.  Mine are substantially younger than Hammy's, but doing well.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Looking really green Hamster cant wait to see some bud on them stems!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some good Larry OG? I've heard so much about it I think I wanna try it after my NL.
> 
> How much longer you plan on going before you flip them?



Thanks bro.  You can get the Larry OG beans at Attitude from Cali Connection. They are a bit pricey though. Not sure if single seed carries a fem version. Might be cheaper to pick up 2-3 fem beans.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 17, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know there are several peeps here that are doing this grow, but I am only seeing pics from Hammy. Great pics by the way man  But I am excited to see others. Since I am shut down for now, I have to "grow" vicariously through you guys



and a huge thank you to hammy for sharing  

sooo sorry HP---mine are sexing it up as we speak---should be doing some culling and WILL spot up a proper picture show of the girls by the weeks end

pretty sure rb will be checking in soon, cubby had a mishap, not sure about the rest

 :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2013)

Hushpuppy, just for you...4 babies in 3 gallon plastic bags till sexed then on to 5 gallon smart pots. I topped two this morning and kept 2 a la natural... The first plant you have two views.  They are in Happy Frog and as you can see they are happy frogs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 17, 2013)

awesome Rosebud:farm:


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> and a huge thank you to hammy for sharing
> 
> 
> :icon_smile:



No problem orange...I will try and shoot some more pics at lights on tonight.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

The Larry OGs...one is misbehaving and stretching like mad, the other is being much nicer.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 18, 2013)

i say they look awesome


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 18, 2013)

schweeeeeet hammy---they look very well cared for---are you saying you got a couple different phenos or more---forgot how many beans you said you dropped 

our friend rosebuds plants also looking like they want for not :icon_smile: 

thanks---this is the og here :48:


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> schweeeeeet hammy---they look very well cared for---are you saying you got a couple different phenos or more---forgot how many beans you said you dropped
> 
> our friend rosebuds plants also looking like they want for not :icon_smile:
> 
> thanks---this is the og here :48:




I have 5 ladies in flower. 1 is a Satori and I believe the other 4 are Larry OG. I got one who pheno that is stretching big time one that is behaving and the other 2 are in between.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2013)

My Larry OG's are starting to bud up nicely. You can see the difference in phenos.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2013)

I tell you what, it is a humbling experience being in a group larry grow with the king of Larry....Hamster... 

I found two different pheno's Orange, thought you might like to see. One is stretchy in veg and the other is compact. I started my seeds on 10-15 and no one is showing sex yet, even though i see some alternating noded.  I am hoping the short ones are female...Here you go,.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks for sharing

i agree rb---hammy is a tough act to follow as will be the other premier growers running these like nch, thg, odd, 4u, cubby, and eventually the DD

i got sex and promise to post up my girls soon


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2013)

I think i will quit now....


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2013)

They look good Rose...they seem way more well behaved than mine. Hopefully they show sex for you soon.  Green Mojo


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2013)

well here we go---better than 60% female---call me lucky---these are now back in veg---one late sprout still not sexed---after giving these girls a week or so to get back into the 24 hr veg cycle they will get transplanted into 5 gal buckets---i'll get you some more pics then---they have been topped and cut back once and ready to be cloned---that will happen in a few weeks---looking like 3 distinct phenos

also included are the pics of the survivors from the 1st batch of f2 that did not get fried in the hot temps

:icon_smile: thanks for following along


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2013)

That bud is very sparkly and pretty Orange...You have a lot of the stretchy pheno... very interesting how they are under the same light and some have such short internode spacing and the others are crazy. 
Looking nice Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2013)

stretchy was my fault---while they were vegging the 1st time they were up tight and close to the t5 keeping them squatty and stout---for sexing they went under a hps and were about 3 feet from the light---stretched like crazy---made me cut them all way back---all good now---boys are gone---remaing stetched tops become clones and we bang out 6-8 single colas per pot :icon_smile:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

hey orange is that a 6bulb t5 you got all that stuff sitting ontop of lol, thats a nice lookin fixture, what kind is it? iv been thinking up uppin my veg space from a 4bulb to a 6 bulb and thats a nice sleek lookin fixture, looks really sturdy. and since i see you have stuff uptop it doesnt seem it generates alot of heat.


----------



## Locked (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good orange.. Green mojo.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> hey orange is that a 6bulb t5 you got all that stuff sitting ontop of lol, thats a nice lookin fixture, what kind is it? iv been thinking up uppin my veg space from a 4bulb to a 6 bulb and thats a nice sleek lookin fixture, looks really sturdy. and since i see you have stuff uptop it doesnt seem it generates alot of heat.




yep---makes for a great shelf lol---rockwool wrapped in plastic, plastic zip ties, clippers, paper and pen, painters tape---all things a messy grow room needs to keep on hand for a good fire

they call the fixture a 48 sunblaze by sunsystem---8---54 watt 4' t5 floresent bulbs---HO 6500 K blue lamps---you can buy red bulbs separetly 

actually 22" x 47" long---2 switches---to illuminate all or middle 4 or outside 2 and 2 bulbs


thanx hammy---the green mojo right back my man


----------



## 7thG (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Hamster plants are looking great! I noticed in a couple of your pics your doing some training on your plants. You think you could elaborate on what your doing and why? I'm trying to expand my training knowledge.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

he does like i do, use pipe cleaners to tie branches from the vertical position to far more horizontal, this causes the plant to kinda bush up more, it opens up the insides to light promoting lower growth and smaller side branches to grow up towards the light rather then stretching out searching for a non shaded spot down low which results in sparce branches with small more shake like when dried then bud like, also doing this allows the plant to take up more horizontal space rather then mostly vertical space, thus bushier plants, its almost like a scrog but instead of using a screen to train the branches under your using pipe cleaners to tie the branches down all bondage like lol. if yah look in my auto grow journal i have a few pics of my Northern Lights plant, after i FIMed it and got 6 tops schutes one of which broke when i was moving them around for a head count, i let those new tops grow out about 4 inches and then started tieing them down horizontaly, over a few weeks iv tightened them up and gotten them compleatly horizontal and all the under growth that would normaly be shaded has grown upwards creating a canopy with like 30 tops, much like a scrog just a different way of achieveing a short bushier plant with more of an even canopy rathen then a typical vertical tree with sparce lower branches. this can also help when creating a mother plant, opens more "tops" up to light and as they grow i can top them for clones and in the process gain another 2 tops on that branch only improving the output for clones and amount of tops if you ever choose to flower said mother plant. 
that pretty much covers all i can think of involving tying the plant down, whether its pipe cleaners or string it doesnt matter, its just that for one pipe cleaners are softer and less likely to cut into the stems, and they are much easier to twist on and off during install, removal or tightening, to tighten them and pull that branch closer to the desired position over a period of time i make a slight crimp in the pipe cleaner kinda like a  >  shape and then use that little tip as a kinda wing nut and twist to shorten the pipe clean distance from branch to a wooden clothing pin on the edge of the pot, or the pipe cleaner tied to a safety pin for smart pots (or other fabric pots). (**thanks for the amazingly awesome idea there hammy, safety pins!**)

anywho again sorry for the very well medicated rant :bong: lol hope that helps yah


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2013)

So here we are at 4 weeks...5-6 weeks out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2013)

I can almost smell them Girls.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

JEEBUS!!! that wide pheno is retarted huge, that one really didnt want to go easy with the training did it. so is that just a lanky stretchy pheno or did it just grow stupidly wide without being lanky and stretchy? i hope that makes sence lol.


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I can almost smell them Girls.



They smell delightful...


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> JEEBUS!!! that wide pheno is retarted huge, that one really didnt want to go easy with the training did it. so is that just a lanky stretchy pheno or did it just grow stupidly wide without being lanky and stretchy? i hope that makes sence lol.




No it stretched like a mofo... I had to be diligent with the lst or she would have won the battle. 
She is pretty flexible so I just kept bending her over and tying her down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2013)

Now your turning me on. Bend her over again,,please.


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Now your turning me on. Bend her over again,,please.



Lol....does sound pretty kinky, huh? :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeser.:hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2013)

Them girls look really fine there Hammy  should be some killer buds at finish

Don't worry Rose, yours look good as well. I am sure they will take off when you put them into flower and will begin producing some nice buds as well  Those T5 fixtures he has are the same ones that I have. They are really good, and strong structure. Well worth purchasing the 8bulb if you have enough room. I think they are about 2' wide.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you Hush! I do have one female to report...the other three are keeping a secret.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 14, 2013)

:bump: 

sorry no pics for you again today---but here is the play by play---gotta be 3-4 weeks ago i pulled the 1 gal larrys from the t5 veg room and put them in the 1k hps flower room for sexing---got about 60% female and moved them back to the t5 veg to grow me some cuttings for clones about a week ago now

seems the cold weather, possibly the return to the t5 has delayed my hope of a quick re-veg/cloning session---flowers are continuing to form

amended a super soil heavy in N yesterday to transplant from the 1 gal to a 5 gal bucket---with a little luck and the warm up in temperature around here new leafy growth is right around the bend

immediate goal is to get the transplant done---get me a bunch of clones cut---and spot up some pics to share with you all in the next week

hope you all are doing well


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

so we be keeping this around for a bit---maybe on the 3rd or 4th perpetual here in the quest to find the right pheno

new computer and camera to sort out

here we are---flowering for 31 days 

View attachment IMG_0146.JPG


View attachment IMG_0147.JPG


View attachment IMG_0148.JPG


View attachment IMG_0149.JPG


View attachment IMG_0150.JPG


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 5, 2014)

Hushpuppy ,, thats n awesome setup,, with the Blueberry Punch


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

:bump: finally got the pics up in post #206  :woohoo::lama:


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2014)

WOW, Orangesunshine, what a bunch o cola's. I would love to see a pic of just the tops...Looks like to me you are right up against that light. MAN, you have a lot of medicine in there.... WOO HOO.  Are you running 2K in there for lights?  Thanks for posting those...fun stuff and a lot of work right there.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> WOW, Orangesunshine, what a bunch o cola's. I would love to see a pic of just the tops...Looks like to me you are right up against that light. MAN, you have a lot of medicine in there.... WOO HOO.  Are you running 2K in there for lights?  Thanks for posting those...fun stuff and a lot of work right there.



:aok: thanks for the wooo hooo rb---yep 2k hps---2lbs give or take when its all said and done---lots of training---3 fans blowing---below, thru, and above the canopy---very pleased with the bud formation---very dense at only 31 days in flower---think the stretch is mostly done---if not they just get bent and tucked down---so long as i keep the tops cool with no hot spots they will not burn---the bulb is about 8 months old


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

Looking great orange.....&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking great orange.....&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;



thanx hammy---u still running these or u just running the hammy cut


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> thanx hammy---u still running these or u just running the hammy cut



Been smoking them...

All I have running right now is my cut. 2 in the flower tent at 31 days and 2 clones of it in my veg tent.   After the 2 in flower come down I am shutting it down for the Summer, except for my veg tent. Going to try and keep my cut alive over the Summer.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

how does the orange f2 compare to the hammy cut


----------



## sawhse (May 5, 2014)

:holysheep: that's some meds there. :aok: killer job


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> how does the orange f2 compare to the hammy cut




I think my cut gets a little more frosty, maybe a little heavier yield. The downside is my cut is hard as hell to clone at times.  I am glad I passed her around to friends so I could eventually get her back.   I need to get some colloidal silver and make some S1's for safe keeping.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

it has been my experience---the more finicky the clone---the better the strain---as u can see from the cloner pic i posted---some still have not grown legs and of course they are from the pheno i liked best---go figure


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2014)

Good work Orange.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> it has been my experience---the more finicky the clone---the better the strain---as u can see from the cloner pic i posted---some still have not grown legs and of course they are from the pheno i liked best---go figure



I can see that being the case...


----------



## orangesunshine (May 20, 2014)

some cuts and flowering 46 days 

View attachment IMG_0151.JPG


View attachment IMG_0152_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0153_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0154_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0155_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0156.JPG


View attachment IMG_0157.JPG


View attachment IMG_0158_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0159_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0160.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (May 20, 2014)

nice.......

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 20, 2014)

thanks G---just gave them a cool place to hang out and a few meals---great guests---i'll be having them over time again---they do pull their weight---very trainable and didn't give me any grief---little camera shy but i think that be the photographers problem---no doubt they put on a couple pounds during the visit


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2014)

Nice Orange, i can see you are rocking the grow... congrats.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 1, 2014)

FYI HEADS UP

the heat wave here caused a bit of a hermie issue---not a total loss---but causing me to harvest a few days earlier than i 1st planned---will spot up sum pics and give a better report when i get a closer look in the next day or 2---i am confident the beans are solid and this was a heat issue due to operator failure to provide AC---not the beans


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 1, 2014)

So this would be an unstable gene?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 2, 2014)

got a few pre-nanners (only 1 or 2 actually opened in the entire crop) on about 1/2 the plants @ 58 days of flower---good time to harvest---the crop is solid---plenty of grade A flowers---thanks for the moral support and green mojo

happy growing 

View attachment IMG_0183.JPG


View attachment IMG_0182.JPG


View attachment IMG_0177.JPG


View attachment IMG_0175.JPG


View attachment IMG_0161.JPG


View attachment IMG_0166.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2014)

Those look like some hard nugs there. I am so glad it wasn't as bad as you feared. It coulda been horrible. Good your on top of your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2014)

They look great.  Thanks for the heads up.  I have some Larry OG vegging now.  I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice buds Orange, got one rolled?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

awesome buds dude,, make me feel like getting my hand in the picture,, pull a few buds off n light up a bowl or 2


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks all---found a couple nice phenos that will be around for a while

:48:


----------

